# cpu's up on ebay



## CARRJAM1981 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just posted some cpu's up on ebay. Pentium pros and some other good stuff. Check them out. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350311797342&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

